# PETA shelter kill rate



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

According to official shelter reports filed with the Commonwealth of Virginia (where the PETA "shelter", if you want to call it that, is located), PETA took in 2345 animals, of which 44 were adopted out, 2,200 were killed (euphemistic word used in report is "euthanized"), and 63 were transferred out of the shelter. PETA's kill rate in 2010 was 93.81%.

Copies of Official Commonwealth of Virginia reports here:

http://petakillsanimals.com/downloads/PetaKillsAnimals.pdf

Article on PETA's record here (they haven't updated the article to show the 2010 numbers yet, reports just came out)

http://www.petakillsanimals.com/

According to the combined yearly totals (since 1998), PETA has taken in 
29,823 animals into their "shelter", and killed 25,840 of these for a kill rate of 85.1% - a rate that I would suspect is among the highest in the country (even shelters in the deep South typically don't have a kill rate above 60% if that.)

And PETA is telling breeders, farmers, etc what they should be doing??!!

Make sure these numbers get spread far and wide!!!

Margo Milde
Illinois Federation of Dog Clubs and Owners
cross posted with permission by Daphne Szczuka


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

PETA and HSUS are so full of hypocrites its not even funny. Their goal is the abolition of all pet keeping and the "extinction" of domesticated dogs and animals created by man. Whatever happened to the measure to get those two audited by the IRS?


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

wow i knew PETA was a PITA


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

PETA= People Eat Tasty Animals

That said, I'm glad some of these issues are coming out. I remember there was an issue sometime back where these people were "euthanizing" so many animals that they got cited for dumping the bodies in local grocery store dumpsters. That was someplace back East.

Hm...the odds of that many "unadoptable" animals is astronomically impossible.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

PETA does not want anyone to have pets or animals period, they are not promoting the ethical treatment of animals, their goal is to have non-existent treatment of animals. They believe that animals belong in the wild, and since domestic animals cannot be returned to the wild they euthanize them because they believe the animal is better off dead than being domesticated. They are not friends to pet owners. They've done some good, but their ultimate goal is for pet and animal ownership to be abolished.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

I don't really know anything about PITA, but that sounds kind of like a cult!


----------



## Polistes (Feb 14, 2011)

PupperLove said:


> I don't really know anything about PITA, but that sounds kind of like a cult!


A very dangerous one, that uses misinformation and lies to get people to support them. They tug at your heartstrings with those sappy commercials of abandoned animals then ask for money, but then they use that money to lobby lawmakers to make pet ownership harder and hard, rather than using itr to help the animals they claim to want to help. HSUS does this too.

I am not sure about the ASPCA(Or some similar organization)


----------



## tierra nuestra (Sep 8, 2010)

Peta plays on people emotions for financial gain.It all boils down to profit and yearly dividens.The CEO of peta was audited 2 years ago and she was and still is in some fishy business beyond calling people out for wearing furs.I believe that there is a petition in congress to make/label them an actual terrorist group.
You can find out what the profits were last year if you fish around.Staggering!and an eye opener that a group/business can pull in that much money preaching h-ell damning morality and sufferage yet they save none of what they are campaigning for.Gag me.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of PETA (for different reasons than many of you, I suspect) but I am even less of a fan for the Center for Consumer Freedom, who sponsors this website. Center for Consumer Freedom - SourceWatch

They have a vested (as in PAID) interest in opposing both PETA and HSUS. 

Also, could you please cite your source on the 60% euthanasia rate at kill shelters? That is far lower than I've ever seen.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I have no problem with any group being PAID. After all, it IS a job to marshal protests to do leaflet campaigns, to inform the public.

I have never given them money, but I am more supportive of the ideas behind the CCF. I don't think it the government's job to decide what we can/not eat, drink, ingest etc. Take the ban of happy meal toys. Seriously???? How about parents just stand up and grow a backbone. Same goes for smoking, drinking, porn, and a million other vices that are a personal choice. (I don't have a problem with smoking bans, but think it should be up to the individual business to decide whether or not to be smoke free.) 

http://gvaw.org/Documents/GVAWReport.pdf - this is for the state of GA, but bottom of page three gives the average at 62% most other things I've found put it in the 60-70% nationwide for the worst shelters


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

And Why am I not shocked, PETA is as crazy as enviro whacko's get!! those people are nuts, stupid, self righteous, and hypocrites!!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

PETA is a terrorist group and should be treated and shunned as one, they are full of nothing but self-serving hypocrites and they disgust me. I always have to quickly speak up when I hear them referred to as an Animal Rights group, that couldn't be further than the truth, any animal in their hands will get the kiss of death, PETA in fact hates animals and man, they are a deplorable group of A-holes with no morality or simple compassion .


----------



## webzpinner (Mar 7, 2011)

As an avid listener to that vile, horrible, politically incorrect, right-wing talk radio, I've known for a looooooooong time what a fraud PETA is. They brainwash stupid celebrities and gullible college students into thinking they are doing good, when what they really are doing is making the head-honcho a multi-millionaire. Like Bernie Madoff, they found a scam that people will fall for, and are milking it for every penny it's worth. Unlike Madoff, they'll probably never feel the sting of the law.


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I guess someone should call PETA on me because I let my dog sleep on my bed with a heater blanket on under several layers of blankets on cold nights  or that I crate my dog when I'm not home and he loves it.


----------



## supaflyz (Jul 28, 2006)

They have the nerves to post all these animal videos on youtube, but yet they kill a bunch of them.


----------



## Rowan (Feb 10, 2011)

PETA is one group that I can't stand and that dose scare me. I was once a member on a different message board that hosted rabbit breeders and showers. I was in the FFA looking for help on my project. A bunch of PETA members took over the message board and several of the members started have PETA people come to their homes, or started to get letters in the mail. One member when out there and found all her cages opened and the rabbits gone.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Peta, as I had a very lengthy conversation with a member who is apparently rather involved with all of their goings on.. Is not a shelter, they take in thousands of animals with the knowledge they are going to kill them. Peta taking an animal is a death sentence. They justify it by saying 'someone has to do it'... but then condemn and protest kill shelters?

Their founder and president, Ingrid Newkirk, said this: "I'd go to work early, before anyone got there, and I would just kill the animals myself...I must have killed a thousand of them, sometimes dozens every day." 

You know what kills me? She kills at the Peta HQ, only a bout 15 mins from my house. I drive by it sometimes and it's a terrifying place, just knowing what goes on in there. Long story short, they took a Lab I was holding to find it's owner.. I called them within a few hours to ask where my dog was - dead. This was the sweetest, gentlest, funniest dog I have ever met.. 100% adoptable. She loved people of all ages, races, and sizes, she liked dogs, cats, even rodents, she was house trained and would give you her food bowl if she was starving.. And they killed her within hours.

A cat hoarder I worked with happened upon a Peta van, they told her they'd take all of her cats and they'd have happy lives with families. They convinced her to let them take 82. Believe it or not, most were healthy, and 90% were spayed and UTD, and social. All dead, I don't have the heart to tell her because it may very well kill her to find out that all of her babies met their end in that terrifying place.. 


"Most of the animals we receive are broken beings for whom euthanasia is, without a doubt, the most humane option." 

It takes a lot to break an animal, be it a cat or dog. My foster dog has been beaten and isolated for months, starved and made to sit on a hard kennel floor until she has sores, and she is not 'broken'.



"We do not advocate 'right to life" for animals" - Ingrid Newkirk wrote on a postcard to Nathan Winograd, no-kill shelter consultant and TNR advocate.
Yet they vehemently protest meat-eating, they spend millions to protect chickens.. But not our pets. 


They are for total animal liberation. This means no working animals, no food animals, no pets, no therapy animals, no aquariums, no farms or zoos. _Total Animal Liberation_. They are close with ALF, another terrorist group.. 

A man who set fire and destroyed research labs and I believe other places got substantial funds form Peta, over $30,000 I believe, to help his court case.. $30,000 of people's
donations. They spend thousands on costumes alone, and a ton on walk-in freezers for animal carcasses. 

Since Peta is _non-profit_.. you can view their spending.



"‘PETA believes euthanasia is the kindest gift to a dog or cat unwanted and unloved.’ - Ingrid Newkirk at a press conference following the arrest of two employees.

I must disagree, I think the kindest thing to do with an unloved animal is give it love and a home.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Here are a few of Peta's choice ways of spending that money that goes to save animal lives..
Pulled PETA Super Bowl Ad - Sex with Vegetables


Peta's own site and financial reports..
Financial Reports | PETA.org

Keep in mind that the words they use are twisted.. "public outreach" - Throwing blood on passersby for wearing fur. Picketing outside of pet shops and medical research labs.. Handing fliers to kids about how their mommy killed the easter bunny etc.. 




> Here is the proof that PETA has contributed to domestic eco-terrorists.


PETA's Tax Records


----------

